# Existential thoughts



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I would love any advice on how you challenge, ignore or stopped your racing thoughts! My head goes crazy! It's like I'm hyper aware of EVERYTHING around me, and I question everything- why are we people why are we alive why do I live in a house why is this life why is this my family . Life feels like a trap. Seriously no one deserves to live in this hell. I wouldn't wish this on anyone . I pray to anything and everything that either I will recover or I'll just die because at this point I don't give a fuck. This isn't living. I have no passion for life I am merely just existing.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just want this misery to end... I used to be such a happy and vibrant person who loved life... now I'm a shell... a shell of a person who is scared of anything and everything. Just the thought of existing is terrifying... how do we overcome this hell


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

caseyb086 said:


> I would love any advice on how you challenge, ignore or stopped your racing thoughts! My head goes crazy! It's like I'm hyper aware of EVERYTHING around me, and I question everything- why are we people why are we alive why do I live in a house why is this life why is this my family . Life feels like a trap. Seriously no one deserves to live in this hell. I wouldn't wish this on anyone . I pray to anything and everything that either I will recover or I'll just die because at this point I don't give a fuck. This isn't living. I have no passion for life I am merely just existing.


I feel your pain. This is me to the T. It's horrific and I don't know what else to do to ignore.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I know this most likely will sound pretty insensitive, but you're in the "omg whats happening to me" phase of DP/DR, and I know it's hard, but you will be okay. You will reach a point where it is manageable and someday you will recover.
It's going to be okay, but simply remember to hold on, and don't roam around this site as much as you do. I see a lot of people that seem to be all day in here. Don't do that! Don't consume yourself with it, seriously. I know it's hard, but just don't. It's going to make it worse.


----------

